

Show HN: Sketching and messaging = Sketchat - mathieug
http://sketch.at/

======
nashashmi
It looks like something snapchat could implement.

But keep going. Thumbs up.

The world is only what you turn it into. And this world looks great.

~~~
mathieug
Cheers!

